# αλληλόχρεος λογαριασμός



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2011)

Από απόφαση Αρείου Πάγου (αφαίρεσα τον κομματικό λόξιγκα του πρωτοτύπου):
Αλληλόχρεος λογαριασμός είναι η σύμβαση δυνάμει της οποίας δύο πρόσωπα, από τα οποία το ένα τουλάχιστον είναι έμπορος, συμφωνούν να μην επιδιώκουν ούτε να διαθέτουν μεμονωμένα τις απαιτήσεις που προκύπτουν από τις μεταξύ τους συναλλαγές, αλλά να τις φέρουν σε κοινό λογαριασμό με σκοπό να τις εκκαθαρίσουν κατά το κλείσιμο του λογαριασμού, που γίνεται σε ορισμένα χρονικά διαστήματα, ή οριστικώς με καταγγελία ενός από τα μέρη η οποία μπορεί να γίνει οποτεδήποτε, έτσι ώστε το τυχόν κατάλοιπο να αποτελέσει πλέον τη μοναδική μεταξύ τους απαίτηση. ​
Άλλος ένας ορισμός (αυτός ήταν εντελώς ακομματίκ):
Αλληλόχρεος λογαριασμός υπάρχει όταν δύο πρόσωπα συμφωνούν με σύμβαση να μην επιδιώκονται ή να διατίθενται μεμονωμένως οι απαιτήσεις που προκύπτουν από τις μεταξύ τους συναλλαγές, αλλά να φέρονται σε κοινό λογαριασμό, με σκοπό να εκκαθαρίζονται και να αποσβήνονται κατά το κλείσιμο του λογαριασμού αυτού, που θα γίνεται ορισμένα χρονικά διαστήματα σε τρόπο ώστε να αποτελέσει τη μοναδική μεταξύ τους απαίτηση το κατάλοιπο του λογαριασμού που τυχόν θα υπάρχει. ​
Σε σελίδες της ΕΕ λέει _current account_, ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης μου (ΣΤ - μα πότε θα βγει αυτός ο Ζ;!; ) λέει _open account_, και ανά το διαδίκτυο βρήκα και διάφορα _joint account_. 

Ωστόσο, καμία από τις παραπάνω αποδόσεις δεν εξηγεί το νόημα του πρωτοτύπου. Δεν βρήκα ακριβή αντιστοιχία, και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει. Αν δεν ξέρετε ούτε κι εσείς, να τον πούμε _joint account serving mutual debts of its holders_, ή κάπως έτσι; Η άλλη μου εναλλακτική είναι να τον πω Βαγγέλη και να βάλω έναν ορισμό σε παρένθεση


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2011)

Στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια Πάπυρος-Λαρούς-Μπριτάνικα, στο λ. αλληλόχρεος: "Αντί του όρου αλληλόχρεος, συναντώνται συχνά και οι όροι ανοικτός ή τρεχούμενος λογαριασμός από την επίδραση της αλλοδαπής ορολογίας (compte-courant, contocorrente, kontokorrent, laufende rechnung, current account". Δες και τον πρώτο ορισμό του Webster's για το current account: "an account between two parties having a series of transactions not covered by evidences of indebtedness (as notes or certificates) and usu. subject to settlement at stated intervals (as monthly or quarterly) - called also: account current, book account, open account, running account". Βέβαια, το current account σημαίνει κι άλλα πράγματα, και μάλιστα πολύ πιο κοινά, αλλά τι να κάνουμε; Ή πες το έτσι, ή πες το Βαγγέλη, ή σταμάτα να είσαι τόσο εξτρίμ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που άνοιξες τα κιτάπια σου :) Φαντάζομαι ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το ζεύγος _τρεχούμενος - αλληλόχρεος_ και στα ελληνικά, ή όχι;


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2011)

Είναι συνώνυμα, αν και στη λογιστική χρησιμοποιείται το "τρεχούμενος" ενώ ο Αστικός Κώδικας (στον εισαγωγικό του νόμο) μιλάει για "αλληλόχρεο". Δεν πρόκειται πάντως κατ' αρχήν για τραπεζικό λογαριασμό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2011)

«Αλληλόχρεος» είναι ο *λογαριασμός (αμοιβαίου) συμψηφισμού απαιτήσεων* (ή, άλλως, «*αλληλοσυμψηφισμού*»). Περιγράφεται και στην ασφαλιστική νομοθεσία (το ΝΔ 4202/1961 "Περί διατηρήσεως των εκ της κοινωνικής ασφαλίσεως δικαιωμάτων εις περιπτώσεις μεταβολής ασφαλιστικού φορέως" δεν χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου τον όρο _αλληλόχρεος_ αλλά αναφέρει ότι τα ποσά «αποδίδονται συμψηφιστικώς», ωστόσο η πιο πρόσφατη ασφαλιστική νομοθεσία —λ.χ. Ν 3655/2008 και Εγκύκλιος ΟΑΕΕ Αρ. 53/2011— κάνει ρητή αναφορά σε αλληλόχρεους λογαριασμούς μεταξύ των Ταμείων ή μεταξύ Τομέων & Ταμείων).

Ένας άλλος τρόπος που χρησιμοποιείται στην εμπορική ορολογία και τη νομολογία για να περιγραφεί ο αλληλόχρεος λογαριασμός είναι ο όρος *χρεωπιστούμενος λογαριασμός*. Παραδείγματα αυτής της χρήσης:

[*ΣτΕ 2911/1993*] Σε τέλος χαρτοσήμου δεν υπόκειται ο οποιοσδήποτε "τρεχούμενος δοσοληπτικός λογαριασμός", δηλαδή οποιοσδήποτε αλληλόχρεος λογαριασμός που κινείται εκ διαφόρων αιτιών με χρεωπιστώσεις μεταξύ δύο προσώπων που τελούν ως προς κάθε καταχωριζόμενη στο λογαριασμό πράξη, σε αντίστοιχη εναλλασσόμενη εκάστοτε, θέση δανειστή και οφειλέτη αλλά μόνο ο "τρεχούμενος δοσοληπτικός λογαριασμός", που έχει ως αιτία δανειακή σύμβαση, δηλαδή αυτός που εμφανίζει την κίνηση συμβάσεως δανείου. [...] Έτσι, ο παραπάνω λογαριασμός, χρεωπιστούμενος με αγαθά και μετρητά, τυγχάνει όπως δέχθηκε το διοικητικό εφετείο, τρεχούμενος δοσοληπτικός λογαριασμός στον οποίο η αναιρεσίβλητη εταιρία και η ΑΕ ΓΕΠΑ εμφανίζεται κάθε φορά σε εναλλασσόμενη θέση δανειστή και οφειλέτη.
[*Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο για την αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της εταιρείας Κορρές ΑΕ Φυσικά Προϊόντα*] Η εμπορική συνεργασία με την εταιρεία MEDITERRA (Ένωση Μαστιχοπαραγωγών Χίου) συνίσταται σε αγοραπωλησίες προϊόντων της Εταιρείας με τήρηση χρεωπιστούμενου εμπορικού λογαριασμού.
[*ΥΑ Αριθμ. Φ.80425/29474/4385 Αν/ΥΕΚΑ (ΦΕΚ Β' 5/10-01-2011)*] Αλληλοσυμψηφισμός χρεωπιστούμενων – απαιτούμενων ποσών διαδοχικής ασφάλισης έτους διακανονισμού 2008.
[*Εισηγητική έκθεση προϋπολογισμού Εθνικού Αστεροσκοπείου Αθηνών οικονομικού έτους 2011*] Στα ανωτέρω ποσά προστίθεται και τα ακόλουθα έσοδα τα οποία είτε δεν είναι διαθέσιμα —όπως το κεφάλαιο εφάπαξ (Ν.103/1975) των υπαλλήλων—, είτε δεν παραλλάσσουν τα προϋπολογιζόμενα διαθέσιμα έσοδα επειδή εντάσσονται σε χρεωπιστούμενους (ΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ) λογαριασμούς, όπως οι ασφαλιστικές κρατήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (May 21, 2013)

Να με κι εγώ...  Αφού λοιπόν καταλήξαμε στο ότι η επικρατέστερη απόδοση για τον αλληλόχρεο λογαριασμό είναι current account, πράγμα που επιβεβαιώνεται από τα μυστικά υπόγεια των μυστικών ειδικών, θα ήθελα να ξαναζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας:

Πώς θα λέγαμε τη *σύμβαση πίστωσης με ανοικτό (αλληλόχρεο) λογαριασμό* (aka σύμβαση με αλληλόχρεο λογαριασμό aka σύμβαση αλληλόχρεου λογαριασμού); Βρίσκω κάτι ελαχιστότατα current account credit agreement.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Σε δύο ελληνικές πηγές βρίσκω _contract of current account_. Σπάνιο, αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται λάθος.

http://nefeli.lib.teicrete.gr/browse/sdo/log/2011/ToumpanouMaria/document-1316587423-47047-15216.tkl
http://www.uom.gr/index.php/modules...ima=102&categorymenu=3&kiklos=1020&semester=1


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2013)

Να μην πω τίποτα για εξτρίμ σπορ, να μην πω τίποτα για εξτρίμ σπορ, να μην πω τίποτα για εξτρίμ σπορ...
Αυτή η "σύμβαση πίστωσης" με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι μήπως δεν πρόκειται για αλληλόχρεο λογαριασμό γενικά, αλλά για την περίπτωση που παραθέτει πιο πάνω ο Ζάζουλας (ο "τρεχούμενος δοσοληπτικός λογαριασμός", που έχει ως αιτία δανειακή σύμβαση, δηλαδή αυτός που εμφανίζει την κίνηση συμβάσεως δανείου). Οπότε ίσως να μη φτάνει το contract of current account. Δεν ξέρω ποιο θα ήταν το σωστό, αλλά μου φαίνεται ασφαλέστερο εκείνο που βρήκε η ακραίως αθλουμένη (δεν μπόρεσα...) ελαχιστότατες φορές. Εκτός αν πάμε σε περίφραση, ίσως credit administered through a current account ή κάτι καλύτερο που δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό.


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2013)

Γκαγκάααν! (Πέρασα από το τέρμα, άλλους δυο γύρους :))
Θέμη, νομίζω ότι σωστά αναρωτιέσαι. Αυτό που βρίσκω από χτες είναι ότι ο αλληλόχρεος λογαριασμός προϋποθέτει την κατάρτιση σχετικής σύμβασης, που σημαίνει ότι είναι κάπως αλληλένδετες οι έννοιες και γι' αυτό δεν άνοιξα άλλο νήμα.

Από το συνδυασμό των διατάξεων των άρθρων 669 ΕμπΝ, 361, 874 ΑΚ και 112 ΕισΝΑΚ συνάγεται, ότι αλληλόχρεος (ή ανοιχτός ή τρεχούμενος) λογαριασμός είναι η σύμβαση μεταξύ δύο προσώπων, από τα οποία το ένα τουλάχιστον είναι έμπορος, με την οποία αυτά συμφωνούν ότι οι μεταξύ τους δοσοληψίες από κάποια οικονομική συναλλαγή θα καταχωρούνται σε ενιαίο λογαριασμό υπό τύπο κονδυλίων πιστώσεων και χρεώσεων, που από την καταχώριση τους αποβάλλουν την αυτοτέλεια τους, μεταβαλλόμενα σε αριθμητικά κονδύλια και ότι θα οφείλεται μόνον το κατάλοιπο που θα προκύψει κατά το κλείσιμο του λογαριασμού από την αντιπαράθεση των κονδυλίων.​
Από εδώ.


----------

